# Deputy Sheriff Scott Ward



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Scott Ward*

Baldwin County Sheriff's Office, Alabama

End of Watch: Friday, November 23, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/23/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Scott Ward was shot and killed after he and two other deputies responded to a domestic disturbance call in the 11800 block of Mallard Lane shortly after 4:00 pm.

The deputies were questioning a male subject on the home's front porch when the man suddenly produced a handgun and opened fire. Deputy Ward and one other deputies were shot before the subject was killed by return fire.

All three deputies were wearing their vests.

Both wounded deputies were flown to the University of South Alabama Medical Center in critical condition. Deputy Ward succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Ward was a member of the U.S. Coast Guard Reserve. He had served with the Baldwin County Sheriff's Office for 15 years and had previously served with the Prichard Police Department. He is survived by his wife.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Huey "Hoss" Mack
Baldwin County Sheriff's Office
310 Hand Avenue
Bay Minette, AL 36507

Phone: (251) 937-0202

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21530-deputy-sheriff-scott-ward#ixzz2D9MvfOnR


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

R.I.P. Deputy Ward


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Ward


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

